# Insure or not?



## Brocky (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello everyone
I'm curious to know what people pay to insure their poo? We have been debating whether or not to insure. I have got a quote from petplan for a lifetime plan which is pretty comprehensive and would cost £31 a month. The excess is £90. So we'd be paying £372 per year plus any excess if we did claim. When I was young we didn't have our dog insured and we only got big vet bills when she was 9 plus. I'm very tempted to put the money aside each month into a savings plan. This wouldn't be much good if he ever caused a road accident though!


----------



## gingerC (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi there,
Insurance is a tricky area, so it is worth getting lots of views from people to help you decide. I can't comment on the cost of puppy coverage because we haven't got ours yet, but we have got two cats. When we got our first cats, I didn't get insurance, thinking that it was a lot of money to pay out for something that may never happen. Unfortunately, one cat developed diabetes, requiring regular medication and check-ups after the initial emergency appointments and hospital stay. Another cat was knocked over by a car, so needed emergency surgery, pins into her broken pelvis and a lengthy convalescence. She went on to live a healthy life, only needing check ups and usual jabs.
Meanwhile, we have had 2 other cats who lived long, healthy lives, only needing routine vet care. 
So, what to do? Personally, I choose to insure, because I'm not in a position to build up a financial "buffer" against unexpected expenses. Also, most companies will only cover for long-term illness if the animal is already insured, so, if your pet develops a chronic illness you would have to cover all costs ( ie you can't insure against a pre-existing condition).
However, I can see that having a savings plan could be a viable solution.
Lol...... This probably hasn't helped much. I think the key thing is to have some provision. The final decision of whether that is your own savings plan or an insurance policy is really a matter of personal choice- look far and wide though- the policies vary widely in what they offer. Good luck
Chris


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have accident and illness insurance for Jake and Willow because they both love to eat rocks and sticks. I live in feat of obstruction. I am forever yelling drop it and leave it.
the insurance will cover one surgery a year for obstruction up to 3,000$ I have a 50$ copay and I pay 26$ a month. 
I have never needed it yet but I like knowing it is there

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have insurance, although in most cases i'm sure you never need to use it to claim anywhere near what you would pay out over a few years but its that old 'just in case' thought - some illnesses need ongoing treatment throughout the dogs life and it can run into thousands - I know there are one or two on here who have been unfortunate enough to need lots of treatment but were fortunate to have insurance. I have the highest level at the moment and will prob keep that another year then drop down to the 2nd level they offer, but still making sure it covers for a lifetime. A good friend of mine has 4 dogs, at any one time she has had between 3 and 5 dogs, she still pays out for insurance even though she would have to be really unlucky to have more than one dog needing expensive treatment, I guess she still feels its not worth the risk.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Brocky (Jan 15, 2013)

3boys1pup said:


> £31 for petplan is good. I was quoted £67 a month for petplan for Coco (their covered for life policy) which is extortionate for a puppy!
> 
> We went with More Than and pay £29 a month- covered for life, same benefits as pet plan but better as we can claim upto £12,000 a year where PP was £7,000.
> 
> ...


It's the £4000 a year cover that I had a quote for. I'll look into morethan cover. I do like the peace of mind that insurance gives.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I have insurance on noodle, I am with animal friends. £11.93 a month for life cover and I can't remember without getting the paper work out but think it is up to £7500.00 a year. A percentage of the premium goes to animal charities. I have been very lucky so far with noodle, she is nearly 9 months and never needed the vet. She's only been to the vet for the usual stuff, vaccinations, microchiping and check over and weighing once a month till she was 6 months.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Have a look at John Lewis pet insurance - there was a thread recently and lots of people recommended them. Their cover is really good and half the price of pet plan. 
We insured Billy as I wouldn't want money to be a consideration if the worst was to happen with an accident or serious illness. We are on our second year with JL and it didn't go up at renewal either!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The the trouble with putting money aside is that it can take a while to accumulate. I have spent approximate £3500.00 in the first two years of Bettys life....thank god I had Petplans top cover. I pay £36.00 per Month.Ted is with John Lewis and costs about £18.00 for the same level of cover but i am expecting this to increase after the first year.


----------



## suzis (Apr 2, 2013)

Insured Monty for peace of mind, too scary to think of not doing so in our case as hardly any savings put by now we've bought the pup and all the rigmorale that goes alongside 
We went with Homebase's lifetime insurance which gives £7,500 per year with excess of £100. There are all sorts of limitations but seems similar to others I've heard about, doesn't cover neuturing, microchipping etc but £11 a month worth the cost for peace of mind in my opinion in case of accident.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a question about the pet insurance. Never have had it before. Never thought about it when we got our cat. And my husband's bird is 27 years old and he has never any problems.

I have consider getting it for our animals. But don't know if they cover a bird, cat and dog. Also don't you still have to pay upfront for the treatments anyways then you get reimbursed? I know most like they pay for accidents and surgeries and what I consider standard treatment for diseases. But do they also cover alternative treatments??

If you dog got cancer for some reason, I wouldn't go the standard route. 

I guess I'm still up in the air with the whole insurance thing for the animals. I guess right now I will put the money in to good quality food, supplements and good home life for the dog... Does anyone know if they just have accident insurance for animals??


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I guess right now I will put the money in to good quality food, supplements and good home life for the dog...


Hi Kim, I think every owner on this site does as you say above but unfortunately just like humans they can get ill regardless of good food, supplements and a good home. Vets bills can be really expensive and it is peace of mind to know that if your dog was to become ill money wouldn't be an issue for them getting the treatment they need. I believe you can get just accident cover and alternative treatments I don't think are covered.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Woo said:


> I guess right now I will put the money in to good quality food, supplements and good home life for the dog...
> 
> 
> Hi Kim, I think every owner on this site does as you say above but unfortunately just like humans they can get ill regardless of good food, supplements and a good home. Vets bills can be really expensive and it is peace of mind to know that if your dog was to become ill money wouldn't be an issue for them getting the treatment they need. I believe you can get just accident cover and alternative treatments I don't think are covered.


Of course I know everyone takes good care of their dogs on here. Not saying that anyone doesn't on here. Thats good if the insurance covers only accidents or some surgeries. 

I'm just not a real fan of insurance that's available for illnesses now. As we would be paying out of our pockets anyways. Anything my husband or I would do for us or our animals is not covered. So hate paying for something that we can't use. I would rather set up a "fund" or "account" for the medical issues that may come up in the future. 

Please do understand this is my "view" point. The only insurance we have is on our cars, airplane and house, which does cover any accidents for us anyways.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Insure insure! This is from someone who works in insurance! 

I have cover through homebase which is underwritten by RSA. It's £9.91 a month and equivalent to the top pet plan cover!


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

I need the piece of mind, if I had some money to put away then keep adding to each month I would think about doing that but haven't got the money so insurance it is, I'm with tesco, not had to use them yet thank goodness but they seem to have a good cover for a good price & was recommended by quire a few of my friends


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine are both with John Lewis, £17 for Mable and £21 for Wilf for 10k, like others have said peace of mind really, I don't want to make a claim, just want them to be ok x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

John Lewis here


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Brocky said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm curious to know what people pay to insure their poo? We have been debating whether or not to insure. I have got a quote from petplan for a lifetime plan which is pretty comprehensive and would cost £31 a month. The excess is £90. So we'd be paying £372 per year plus any excess if we did claim. When I was young we didn't have our dog insured and we only got big vet bills when she was 9 plus. I'm very tempted to put the money aside each month into a savings plan. This wouldn't be much good if he ever caused a road accident though!


We are £34 a month with £7500 a year cover... It covers almost everything including all alternative treatments like, physiotherapy, acupuncture, hydro therapy etc.. We use hydro therapy regularly for his hip dysplasia. 'Bobby's hip is mostly no problem but every now and then it 'goes' ... The swimming/physio is brilliant... He goes once a week for 10 week blocks at £45 a pop... That fair mounts up and would be a nightmare without insurance!!!!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I am currently looking through insurance. I just wondered if there are any pitfalls to switching provider. Lets say I get annual cover with one company, then after a few years go to another company for lifelong cover. Is this something that people do? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

